# Postal Communications/MAG Group



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

While some Preppers are serious about being off the radar and out of sight, I am interested in forming a small group who would be willing to go "old school" and participate in a closed mailing list. 

Assuming the internet goes down, and (another long shot) that the US mail is still working on a limited basis; the group would have some utility totrade, give, exchange seeds, spare parts, barter, advice, etc. I would be willing to fund a small newsletter quarterly pre-SHTF. 

During the Great Depression, people bought seed, clothing, and many necessities by mail, which worked wholly intact, just fewer days per week. 

I propose something that is a low tech cross between craigslist and a prepper magazine, just 3-4 pages long. 

This is not a commercial endeavor, there is no cost. Advertising will not be sold. It is wholly a desktop publishing hobby thought. Zero commercial participation.

If you are a conspiracist, want your privacy or just do not trust others, then you are welcome not to join. 

If you think a mailing list would invade your privacy, use a PO Box, your work address or again, feel free not to join.

An address list would be distributed only once per year. 

I am looking to limit the list to around 20-50 active members.

Does anyone have any constructive ideas?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

While I think it is a good idea - too many people are not very trusting of others. I get a good feelin' from you, so, expect a PM from me with an address.


----------

